# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Ice Age theme aquarium

## ah_hup

hi any1 has this theme of aquarium at home? i plan on setting up this aquarium theme with african cichlids residing in it.. but to start.. i need some ideas on what type of rocks, substrate to get.. any comments welcome!

----------


## hwchoy

what do you mean, Ice Age?

----------


## ah_hup

er.. i mean some sort like winter condition..

----------


## richietay

Snowy white rocks and sand?

----------


## hwchoy

winter condition with tropical fish?

----------


## wks

Hi ah hup, if you want to create a biotope for african cichlids, please checkfish.mongabay.com. Go to Lake Malawi or Lake Tanganyika section for more information. :Smile:

----------


## ah_hup

> Snowy white rocks and sand?


yeah some sort like that... i have got the white substrate already.. juz wondering what rocks to add.. are limestone suitable?

----------


## gummynut

limestone? marble would look nicer.. and Mr Snowman :Laughing:

----------


## Shadow

will you be freezing the water as well?  :Grin:  floating ice on the surface

----------


## ah_hup

> will you be freezing the water as well?  floating ice on the surface


diaox -.- zzz

----------


## kaganesti

> limestone? marble would look nicer.. and Mr Snowman


Limestone~~ i hope you are just kidding  :Laughing:  
next day maybe you see the fish tanning their bellies liao

----------


## Justikanz

Guys... Be nice...

Ah hup, you intend to start something for the African Lake cichlids? Malawis, I presume? Coral chips would be nice... And look for rocks of similar make... But a white theme should not last long... The fish poo and fish food will most likely stain the white substrate and then algae might grow on them... which incidentally, most of the malawi cichlids will love...  :Smile:

----------


## Fei Miao

interesting idea :Smile:  How big is this tank anyway? looking forward to see it.

Here's how I visualise it might look like :Grin: 
Main fauna: glass catfish
Flora: nanas, small crypts, pelias and moss
Hardscape: quartz rocks(as shown in your other thread) arrangements similar to iwagumi style, dried twigs (scattered in foreground)
Substrate: lapsi(in the back and higherground), river sand (in bare fore-ground)

 :Grin:

----------


## ah_hup

> Limestone~~ i hope you are just kidding  
> next day maybe you see the fish tanning their bellies liao


eh why i say limestone is because i read up that limestone increases pH of the water.. and since african cichlids require high pH so i said limestone lor..  :Opps:

----------


## ah_hup

> interesting idea How big is this tank anyway? looking forward to see it.
> 
> Here's how I visualise it might look like
> Main fauna: glass catfish
> Flora: nanas, small crypts, pelias and moss
> Hardscape: quartz rocks(as shown in your other thread) arrangements similar to iwagumi style, dried twigs (scattered in foreground)
> Substrate: lapsi(in the back and higherground), river sand (in bare fore-ground)


hi the tank is a 50 gallon tank.. L90 x W45 x H45

----------


## ah_hup

hi this is what im gonna use for the tank since i already got these items at home and currently on a budget... from my another thread which ask about quartz rocks.. i think tt will be impossible.. now finding another replacement over quartz.. anyway here's the item i''ve got..



for base substrate.. 



another coarse substrate for the snow base effect... not sure what izit.. bought it from OTF at pasir ris farmway



and finally coral rocks! for up-ing pH of water.

----------


## ah_hup

guys juz wondering if got any lobang for cheap limestone and texas holey rocks? 

i intend to create the effect from the movie "THE DAY AFTER TOMORROW"

with crashed airplanes.. ships... etc.. toppled building..

----------


## Synthesia

Oh my god,what a wierd theme.Do show pictures =D I'll be waiting.....seriously this theme is kinda wierd. =X

----------


## ah_hup

hm.. just finish laying out the substrate  :Grin:  have yet to change the background.. but can't find one suitable temporary

----------


## Sunfire

how about scene from the chronicles or Narhia....sorry, the Chronicles of Narnia...? The background paper must be taken away and replaced with white paper.... 

I would imagine this to be a totally rocky tank.

----------


## ah_hup

yeah i get you.. anyway my concept is some sort like an underwater city.. u know the city of atlantis.. but more like after a disaster sort.. and the city is underwater..  :Grin:

----------


## XnSdVd

Limestone would make the pH TOO alkalyne. It's almost like adding soap into the water. Stick to marble.

----------


## Sunfire

uh then how do you do the buildings?

Lego?

----------


## Synthesia

Don't tell me you are gonna use ur quartz from the other thread for the buildings? Atlantis? Oh wow,amazing....If so,ur background paper must be dark blue or something blueish? 

@Sunfire
Lego for buildings??? WOW Amazing!!

----------


## Shadow

are you planning to add some plants?

----------


## ah_hup

nope no plants.. mainly rocks.. :Grin:

----------


## ah_hup

> uh then how do you do the buildings?
> 
> Lego?


no la.. no time to do lego myself.. maybe juz look at some building sculptures models..

anyway i know my idea may sounds crazy.. so pls dun laugh.. cause im a newbie  :Confused:  so just trying to be creative  :Grin:

----------


## ah_hup

> Don't tell me you are gonna use ur quartz from the other thread for the buildings? Atlantis? Oh wow,amazing....If so,ur background paper must be dark blue or something blueish? 
> 
> @Sunfire
> Lego for buildings??? WOW Amazing!!


nono quartz are way too expensive.. i plan to use texas holey rocks and some limestone..

----------


## ah_hup

> Limestone would make the pH TOO alkalyne. It's almost like adding soap into the water. Stick to marble.


eh marble? what type of marble.. C328 got sell?

----------


## Shadow

I wonder if you can make your own building or rock from white cement. Assuming cement not dangerous for fish.

----------


## clouser_minnow

> I wonder if you can make your own building or rock from white cement. Assuming cement not dangerous for fish.


have to soak it for like 3 weeks or so. apparently it leeches out some toxic stuff or something of the sort.. when my friend built his pond, he waited for 3 weeks and 2 WC later, before adding in a "tester fish" which survived.

----------


## ah_hup

any idea where can get snowy background? went to C328 juz now only got white background and another one with white corals on a blue background..

----------


## XnSdVd

ah_hup, it's ok to be new, but it's never ok to laugh at "crazy" ideas  :Wink:  I think it's very unique. Cosmetic and not really my kinda thing but i've never heard of anyone else do it before. Excellent idea. As for marble... dunno man. Perhaps you should consult the professionals at Green Chapter(very near C32 :Cool: , not sure if they have consultation fees

----------


## Calamari

If you intend to do all african cichlids....Your water has to be alkaline. Hitting 7.4 at least, limestone is definitely good stuff. 
Are you gonna get pseudotropheus socolofi(snow white) too?
Its gonna look like snow rabbits inside a winter tank...... :Laughing:  
Cheers, Hope you pull it off ~!

----------


## XnSdVd

Do measure your pH and kH to make sure. Limestone caused my pH to hit 8 - 9 once. Killed everything in the tank.

----------


## wks

> Do measure your pH and kH to make sure. Limestone caused my pH to hit 8 - 9 once. Killed everything in the tank.


XnSdVd, ah hup is keeping african cichlids. I assume he is refering to fishes from either Lake Mawali or Lake Tanganyika. These fish need at least a pH of 8.5, much higher than the pH (pH<7) required by tropical fish that you and I normally fancy.

----------


## ah_hup

> Do measure your pH and kH to make sure. Limestone caused my pH to hit 8 - 9 once. Killed everything in the tank.


what fish u had in the tank when ur pH hit 8-9?

----------


## ah_hup

> If you intend to do all african cichlids....Your water has to be alkaline. Hitting 7.4 at least, limestone is definitely good stuff. 
> Are you gonna get pseudotropheus socolofi(snow white) too?
> Its gonna look like snow rabbits inside a winter tank...... 
> Cheers, Hope you pull it off ~!


haha u guessed it right.. i wana keep socolofis' in my this new tank.. 
but i got a dilemma... i just rescued a frontosa and a jewel cichlid from my friend's tank (stated in my other thread) ... and i have nowhere to put them.. i decided to put them in also once i got my tank ready. hope im not doing them any harm  :Grin:   :Surprised:

----------


## Calamari

Frontosa is a fish that grows very big. Different lake, but mixable nonetheless. If your tank for scape is 3-4ft frontosa would be ok. :Well done:  
Anyway you need to think about the colours you want in your own tank in future to decide.

----------


## ah_hup

any idea where i can get this glass blocks?? a guy from cichlid-forum recommended me these item for my tank idea..

here's the pics

----------


## ah_hup

> Frontosa is a fish that grows very big. Different lake, but mixable nonetheless. If your tank for scape is 3-4ft frontosa would be ok. 
> Anyway you need to think about the colours you want in your own tank in future to decide.


hi my tank is a 3ft length tank

----------


## Shadow

the glass block is interessting, its look like block of ice, go well with the theme

----------


## Sunfire

Ikea has lots of glassy things, you can check there.
The glass blocks....putting lots of glass blocks slanted reminds me of the Fortress of Solitude of Superman Returns.

----------


## Synthesia

Woah,the block really looks like an ice cube...Laugh Out Loud,LoL that's awesome...Looking forward to see ur tank =D

----------


## XnSdVd

Those "glass blocks" are actually glass containers if i'm not wrong. Head down to ikea. As for what died when my pH hit 9... Tilapia

----------


## plumboy21

glass blocks? looks like those used in construction works & interior design... can probably check out those stores selling cermaic & glassware stuff for interior designs.  :Grin:

----------


## ah_hup

just finish removing the old background and pasting the white oyama background.. and also bought a new hanging filter from clementi sera. 

here's some update pics

tank with "lighting on" in the bright



tank with "lighting on" in the dark



my Ocean Free external hanging filter

----------


## XnSdVd

Hmm... I'd prefer a more.. "white" light. This colour makes it look very "marine"

----------


## ah_hup

the light was actually given to me by a friend. will consider the lighting once i do the decor in it.

anyway just wana ask is my filter suitable for my tank?

----------


## XnSdVd

I'd go for a canister if i were you. Hang-on's just don't circulate the water enough. And they aren't as effective. Especially considering the size and species of your fish.

----------


## ah_hup

hmm so can any1 please recommend me a good OHF or canister filter that i can get from clementi? cause if tt filter is no good... i think i going back there to see can change anot..

----------


## clouser_minnow

if you got enough money, get an eheim pro II 2228 or 2028. i think it will serve you well.

----------


## ah_hup

what is the price of both of tt eheim brand filter?

----------


## XnSdVd

Expensive... $ 500++ 

Failing that, get anything that isn't a china or singapore brand. Atman is a decent alternative, served me well for a few years. Or if you're really intent on cheap stuff get more than 1 china brand filter. Chances are the stupid thing will break down or explode. So it's good to have a replacement. Also wash it before you use. For some reason they fill it with so much lubricant it creates a film on the water surface.

----------


## gummynut

my only concern for you would be the effort needed to keep the tank clean. having a snow white setup, all the fish poo and algae, if any, will be very obvious to the eye.

----------


## clouser_minnow

> Expensive... $ 500++ 
> 
> Failing that, get anything that isn't a china or singapore brand. Atman is a decent alternative, served me well for a few years. Or if you're really intent on cheap stuff get more than 1 china brand filter. Chances are the stupid thing will break down or explode. So it's good to have a replacement. Also wash it before you use. For some reason they fill it with so much lubricant it creates a film on the water surface.



i beg to differ. i suspect you are mistaken. i paid around $300 for my 2228 pro II. if i am not wrong it is the pro III that is $500++.. i can PM you the place if you wanna.

----------


## ah_hup

> my only concern for you would be the effort needed to keep the tank clean. having a snow white setup, all the fish poo and algae, if any, will be very obvious to the eye.


eh yar i was worried also..
will this tank face this problem also?

----------


## Jungle-mania

A word of advice, get ready for daily cleaning if you want to maintain a pristine image of white. I go with Sunfire's idea and remove the background and use a white background. Use a low wattage white light to reduce algae growth.

----------


## XnSdVd

> i beg to differ. i suspect you are mistaken. i paid around $300 for my 2228 pro II. if i am not wrong it is the pro III that is $500++.. i can PM you the place if you wanna.


In that case i suspect you're right. I bought my set awhile back. Can't even remember the model  :Laughing:  It's the larger Pro II.

----------


## ranmasatome

Isn't Atman from China??

----------


## ah_hup

finally got my OHF from a guy selling it to me cheap.. looks brand new right??!  :Grin:  now pondering what rocks suitable for my theme now. and also what effective filter medias to add for african cichlids.

----------


## clouser_minnow

i think some whitish rocks creatively arranged to look like mountain peaks?... and the fish could be something bluish or white. maybe to strike a contrast, some yellow or red cichlids.

----------


## ah_hup

whitish rocks as in coral rocks? think they quite expensive.. saw them at polyart.. wah exp $$$$  :Opps:  

where got sell cheap 'white' rocks?

----------


## gregorsamsa

i just want you to know that the white sand will require lotsa maintenance and changing.

it will probably resemble a sandy desert after a while more.

----------


## ah_hup

> i just want you to know that the white sand will require lotsa maintenance and changing.
> 
> it will probably resemble a sandy desert after a while more.


haiz im prepared for tt..  :Opps:

----------


## ah_hup

just wondering.. can i use both the ocean free super hang-on filter and the OHF i just bought? would it be better? 

cause i see some tanks in LFS got an internal filter and also a OHF.

----------


## Shadow

should be, worst case it become washing machine  :Grin:

----------


## plumboy21

> whitish rocks as in coral rocks? think they quite expensive.. saw them at polyart.. wah exp $$$$  
> 
> where got sell cheap 'white' rocks?


i have one coral rock which you might be interested to purchase.  :Grin:

----------


## ah_hup

> i have one coral rock which you might be interested to purchase.


can post the picture here?  :Grin:

----------


## ah_hup

hi dun mind me asking... but what pump would be best for a 3ft tank? i scared anyhow buy liao den the pump too strong for my tank.. any budget recommendation tt can be bought from clementi?

----------


## XnSdVd

ah_hup... since you've already bought the OHF why buy a pump? They serve the same purpose.

----------


## plumboy21

> can post the picture here?


pm you. thanks.

----------


## notebook

hmmm i was wonder if the sand is too little. seems pretty little to me..
What fauna you intending to add in?
some Cold* like fauna...and low light (a bit of blue) to keep it mysterious

----------


## Shadow

> hi dun mind me asking... but what pump would be best for a 3ft tank? i scared anyhow buy liao den the pump too strong for my tank.. any budget recommendation tt can be bought from clementi?


Try the link bellow:

http://www.drhelm.com/aquarium/areajava.html

it will tell you how many gallon per hour filter than you need.

----------


## Calamari

hey hup,

If you have seen any of Lake tanganyika or Malawi documentaries, you will notice that the current inside those lakes are pretty crazy, a little bit like in reefs already. The only difference is that its 2 way water movement , but inside an aquarium its 1 way from the powerhead. All my babbling aside, what I am saying is that flowrate on the high side is ok for them, but do provide enough rockwork for them to rest inside occasionally haha.

----------


## ah_hup

> ah_hup... since you've already bought the OHF why buy a pump? They serve the same purpose.


uh??? OHF got come with pump? dun haf leh.. i cannot get started w/o a motor..  :Knockout:

----------


## Shadow

some brand include the pump.

----------


## ah_hup

problem is i bought the OHF from polyart.. nv come with pump

----------


## ah_hup

btw dun mind i ask but what kind of rocks are these??

----------


## XnSdVd

Granite, you can find them in most shops. Do not that the rough, white-ish parts are probably limestone.. fine in your tank but not so good for those acidic planted tanks.

----------


## ah_hup

oh my tank i dun intend to add any plants... just all rocks.  :Grin: 

btw can help me see what are these rocks too?

----------


## Sunfire

They are sedimentary rocks so I think it is sandstone. Inert, would not adjust ph or kh.

----------


## ahkarboy

So what happened to the white sand and all?

----------


## ah_hup

> So what happened to the white sand and all?


think i will just set up a marine tropical fish tank.. now no money to buy all the necessities for my ideal dream aquarium theme.. wait till i strike 4D first!  :Grin:

----------


## XnSdVd

tsk tsk.. sad, would've been cool to see it.

----------


## Calamari

:Laughing:  Disappoint the crowds after 85 posts....... Anyway you sure a marine tropical tank will be cheaper? Looking at the amount of chemicals that the water needs......I am not so sure.... :Confused:  
Goodluck anyway.

----------


## ah_hup

dun worry i will build on my theme once my finance is slightly better... cuz now serving army.. army pay so little  :Confused:   :Confused:  just have to wait... sianz

----------


## ah_hup

> Disappoint the crowds after 85 posts....... Anyway you sure a marine tropical tank will be cheaper? Looking at the amount of chemicals that the water needs......I am not so sure.... 
> Goodluck anyway.


i said marine tropical tank cuz of my blue lighting which makes the tank blue

----------


## ahkarboy

A marine tank will be more expensive than a freshwater tank. Well in the long run but it's still more expensive and you have to buy salt after every water change

----------


## ah_hup

well im still setting up a freshwater tank not a saltwater... getting confused  :Opps:

----------


## Shadow

huh... then? are you trying to say the theme change from ice age to tropical marine?

----------


## ah_hup

yar for now.. because of budget

----------


## hirowen

:Grin:  I think i get what u mean.. Understand that army pay so little.. I left $100 for the next pay day  :Sad:

----------


## XnSdVd

Ahh... wait. Ah_hup, marine means saltwater...

----------


## hirowen

I think he named it "Marine" tropical tank cuz of the blue light.. Not the real term of tropical marine tank  :Smile:

----------


## ah_hup

> I think he named it "Marine" tropical tank cuz of the blue light.. Not the real term of tropical marine tank


ahh... yes.. u're right  :Smile:

----------


## jljx

Yo, 
Think you can just set it up with whatever you have first lor... since its no plants... you can at least cycle your tank first then slowly add your other stuff like the glass blocks and all. 

I agree with notebook about too little sand... a thicker layer will give the tank better perspectives (depending on how you spread it)... as for the pump, think you have to go and ask the uncle at Polyart liaos lor...

What you can do about the current in the tank is perhaps hang the H-on-F on one side of the tank and then redirect the output of the OHF using a L-joint. You will have 2 flows of current to play with liaos... 

Go for it bro, you have something good going on here... just take your time...


Cheers!!
Jason

----------


## hirowen

Agree with jljx. There is no hurry man bro. Just take your time and slowly buy each equipment and decoration on at a time. Then slowly stock up your livestock. Give u 1 tip, pay more attention on AQ marketplace, there are many kind bro here are selling very cheap things, some even willing to giv thing FOC.

----------

